# Burnt hedge call



## B Rogers (Sep 6, 2018)

Got started on what will be a burnt hedge call with hedge from @against.the.grain . I'll be torching it tomorrow. Got a nice start this evening. More to come.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2018)

GREAT start! Can't wait to see it finished! Chuck


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks pretty nice but I got it too hot and formed some cracks. This one's headed to the trash. Lesson learned... Take it slow and don't overheat.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 7, 2018)

Before you throw it away, resand and see if you can get rid of the cracks. Or are they too deep?


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2018)

They're really deep. I didn't chunk it. My little boy will still like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2018)

Got the keg turned, insert cut and tuned as best as I know how. I put the barrel back on the mandrel to finish with CA and cracked it tightening the mandrel.


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2018)

Went ahead and finished building it even with the crack just to get an idea of how it would look. Didn't polish it out. Man, wish it hadn't cracked.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good. Xcut is finicky for sure. Did you band it before you put it back on the mandrel?Did you use a torch to burn?


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 10, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> Looks good. Xcut is finicky for sure. Did you band it before you put it back on the mandrel?Did you use a torch to burn?


Yes it was banded and I used a torch. I hadn't sealed the inside of the call yet and had been tuning. I think the moisture swelled it slightly and when I put it back on the mandrel and tightened, it was just too much. It cracked on the end opposite the band. Would you recommend friction burning and only blending with a torch? I'm thinking that might work better.


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 10, 2018)

I friction burn with denim. With it being xcut, I would have turned it around where the banded end was over the expanding end of the mandrel also. Cross cut can be a challenge. The structural integrity is much less than Grain running parallel with the bore. Once the call is turned, and all you’re doing is finishing, you really don’t need much grip to hold it. Most of the time I don’t tighten my mandrel at all at that point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 20, 2018)

Finally had a chance to hit the shop a little while tonight. Working on a call for a friend. Still having trouble getting a uniform 5/8" tenon for the insert but I was able to make it work. I glued it up in the keg, turned the barrel and affixed the band. I'll finish tomorrow. Also turned four turkey strikers for pots I had finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd like to see some pictures of the strikers.


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll grab some tomorrow. Nothing spectacular, but I'll grab some pics tomorrow. These all have acrylic shafts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 21, 2018)

How’d that pin mandrel workout on the striker heads?


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 21, 2018)

The100road said:


> How’d that pin mandrel workout on the striker heads?


It does really good.


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of the strikers.


Bear claw maple from @FranklinWorkshops 
Figured walnut from @FranklinWorkshops 
Redwood burl from @The100road

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

